# A Big Thank You



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 1, 2006)

Well after surviving my first BBQ Comp.(Saturday only)
I had a fantasic time! The only thing that I really missed was Friday night.
(next year I hope)
All you guys and gals sure made me feel welcome!

Now I would like to compete!!!

Cheers

Steve

Woody what's Red Dog? I hear it only take's about 1 1/2 min.?????


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve it was great meeting you also. You should have been there Friday night, the food ws great, the beer was flowing, the company was excellent, and we could have used a guy there to watch the pit while we caught some sleep.


----------



## john pen (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve, We'll have to give you a shout the next time we get together for a graze...nice meeting you !


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2006)

What John said..anytime you want to cross the boarder...your welocme to come eat....I'm also looking for a partner to fall asleep when It's his turn to watch the pit.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm on a double shift as we speak 1500 to 0700 so it's not a problem staying up!  
I'm in for next year for sure, and if anybody needs help, all you gotta do is ask!  

Cheers


----------



## oompappy (Oct 2, 2006)

Great meeting you Steve!   
See ya next year whether you compete or just hang out.


----------

